# Mail order wax worms for ice fishing



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I found a couple mail order bait suppliers with some great sounding prices.
It's been a few years ago since I put in a mail order for ice fishing bait but I was very happy with what I got. I even ordered 200 brown crickets which was a killer bait on the Bluegill and crappie. There's no bait shop's open close to me and last year I used $40.00 in gas to find bait at twice the normal going price.

Anyone else out there mail order ice bait ? $48.00 for 8 tubes of 250 wax worms plus $6.00 shipping with a guarantee of big healthy grubs sounds pretty good ?
4 day delivery time, not bad !


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I bought bait off of an eBay seller last year, bait arrived alive and well, fast shipping too.
It's very hard to find mousies in Central Ohio so mail order works.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Vados bait or jada bait, both have good prices, not sure which one has free shipping but they both guarantee live bait, will not ship if temps get too low though, if you have access to indian lake pro bass, good deals there too, Mike


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Knutson's Live Bait out of Brooklyn Michigan is another good one that ships live bait. I've bought from them several times and never had a problem with the product. They also sell mousies which I like to fish with but are often hard to find.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigger, last winter I drove all around Salt Fork area looking for waxworms. Every shop was closed. Just a heads up....TJ's near Seneca carries waxworms in the winter. Only option for us guys near Cambridge.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Does Wally world have them in winter? I don't use live bait in winter but they do in summer.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just a thought on the crickets bugs and etc. The pet and aquarium shops that cater to snakes and lizards carry live food for them.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the feed back guy's. Mail ordering seems the way to go around here.
I've got several buddies wanting a share in a order. It will save us all gas money.

This coming Friday, if the weather forecast for the following week is as cold as this week's temp's I'm going to call a order in for 2000 wax worms / 8 tubes of 250 count each. I could probably order twice as much and still sell them off to other guys I know. At $6-$8 dollars a tube it's hard to beat if there nice. Last year I paid $15.00 a tube in Zanesville and they were old, skinny and half black
but had no other choice. I can keep fresh grubs alive and nice for a couple weeks but then they start to south. It's a gamble  with the weather.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> Just a thought on the crickets bugs and etc. The pet and aquarium shops that cater to snakes and lizards carry live food for them.


I second this , I buy bait from pet shops all yr round: Wax Worms, Crickets, Maggots, and Rosy Reds are a great (and sometimes superior) alternative to minnows.

With the Wax Worms , Crickets and Maggots I usually pay less then a bait show, and Rosy Reds will generally run you anywhere between .10 and .20 a fish.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Wax worms aren't the easiest to raise but you can farm them yourself. I raise roaches for my lizards. Bought once and the colony has sustained itself ever since. Mealworms can also be pretty easily farmed. Just a thought.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wax worms aren't the easiest to raise but you can farm them yourself. I raise roaches for my lizards. Bought once and the colony has sustained itself ever since. Mealworms can also be pretty easily farmed. Just a thought.


Meal worms ARE very easy to grow yourself in a 5 gallon bucket.I've been doing it for years..but its very hard to grow large ones.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> Meal worms ARE very easy to grow yourself in a 5 gallon bucket.I've been doing it for years..but its very hard to grow large ones.


If you are talking about the superworms, yeah those are modified with a hormone I believe so instead of pupating, they just keep growing. It also renders them sterile if I remember right. I wonder if fish would like my roaches?! haha 

Here ya go. Superworms are a different species. Giant Mealworms are the ones treated with the hormone.

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zophobas_morio


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Well my order's in (2000 wax worm) and they shipped today Monday. Should be here in a couple days. just as they announced the weather is going to get warmer. Crap:S

If I wouldn't have ordered ice fishing bait it would be 10 below for a month. It's like when I watch the Buckeye's play football, when I'm not watching they score. That's messed up.....


----------



## mamabass (May 1, 2006)

HELLO Ben this is Dee Don's Snowbergers daughter hope you and dad will be fishing soon...take care of him lol maybe we will see ya soon


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Hamilton Bait & Tackle/Wholesale Bait Company does mail order. They are located in Hamilton Ohio, which is just North of Cincy if you're not from the area. On the rare occasions I need live bait (I usually get my own minnows and crawlers as needed) I'll stop by the shop and pick up what I need. I've never had an issue there ever. From what I've been told they supply a lot of baitshops in the surrounding 3 state area with their live bait, so there's a good chance you might already be using their products. Links below and Fish Well!

If visiting in town or local visit in person, use this site.
http://www.hamiltonbait.com/index.htm

If out of town and need mail order, use this site.
http://www.wholesalebait.com/index.php


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I always order my stuff from wholesale bait, great folks to deal with and usually here the next day. I just ordered the "winter pack" off them and an extra 500 wax worms and I am very happy with everything. Well packed, lively, and great service. I'll be ordering my crawlers here soon so I can get them good and fat before season starts. If you order when the weather is cool you don't have to pay extra for cooler packs.


----------

